# Electrical Apprenticeship???



## beknluke (Jul 15, 2005)

Hi Guys, 
I am looking at maybe getting into an Electrical Apprenticeship and I wanted ppls advice and opinions.
I haven?t had the chance to call any apprenticeship offices in my area to find out about availability etc, nor what the pay rate is, nor what studies are involved, but I am aware of the obvious pay drop that I will encounter etc, and it?s something that I actually REALLY want to do, so hard work isn?t a concern.
But I just wanted to know what ppl think my chances are of getting one in the first place, being a 22yo female and all.
So, if anyone has any first hand experience ie, they ARE an electrician or an apprentice sparky ? plz, your thoughts will be appreciated.
Bex


----------



## Gilleni (Jul 15, 2005)

i think it might be hard for you because your an adult apprentice and not many people want to have to pay the extra money for an adult apprentice. 

And dont let that stop you looking.

i could be very wrong though...

Go for it i say....


----------



## beknluke (Jul 15, 2005)

Thanx Gilleni


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2005)

Hit up the government agencies that deal with apprentices ect as they can help you get placement no matter what your age. And im pretty sure it will involve Tafe one day a week. 

&lt;-----(ooh oohh, 3000!!!)


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 15, 2005)

Gee you really go to extreme lengths to get your cages wired don't you Bex lol

I always wanted to become a sparky. Apprentice wages in the trade are scarey to say the very least - it really sorts out those who are looking at the bigger picture or those who are just simply working for the money (impossible as a 1st yr apprentice - money is virtually non-existant! lol). Generally 3rd and 4th year apprentice wages tend to become more respectable. The long term prospects are good and certainly an industry you can branch out in. Good luck with your enquiries Bex.

I'm sure someone on here is a Sparky.


----------



## NoOne (Jul 15, 2005)

You shouldn't have to many problems, i worked for a sparky for 6years and saw a few apprentices come and go.
Not sure about VIC but in NSW you have to do one day of tafe a week. The tafe gets very hard toward the end, ( eg, 3 phase induction motors) but if it's something you like you probably won't find it hard.
Another option is to do labouring work for a sparky (which is what i did for 6 yrs) you get better money and still learn alot and if you wanted you could put yourself through the tafe course, you get the crappy jobs tho as well as the good. Best way is to take a resume to as many electricians as you can and tell them your looking, then if you get a trail period , work your guts out.


----------



## Gilleni (Jul 15, 2005)

The money is deffinately poor for all apprenticeships... but if you were an adult apprentice you would get paid more than normal apprentices....

probs around 400, i'm guessing.


----------



## trader (Jul 15, 2005)

beknluke said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am looking at maybe getting into an Electrical Apprenticeship and I wanted ppls advice and opinions.
> But I just wanted to know what ppl think my chances are of getting one in the first place, being a 22yo female and all.



Good on ya Bex!  I really do not believe age is an issue or that you are female IMO. Our 20 yo son is in his 2nd yr apprenticeship as a chippy. He is LOVING it!!! anyway he goes to Tafe every few months for a week...(and works at jobs during the other times) and his fellow classmate chippies range in age from 18-45 yrs old! and most weekends he works at odd jobs with the older of his classmates...  He even was the one to work on the last 'My Restaurant Rules" Rest. in Melbourne getting it ready for the show! :wink: 

Our son goes through 'Southern Suburbs Group Training' if that helps..they may have a phone number you can ring for your area??

I say go for it and please let us know how it goes.


----------



## soulweaver (Jul 15, 2005)

*RE: Re: Electrical Apprenticeship???*

looked into all the rates in vic for elec appre a few months go, next time you call zo which will not be to far away i will have a chat with ya and tell you everything i know, i also have a contact that would be able to help you out as his job is recruiting ppl for this field.


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 15, 2005)

*RE: Re: Electrical Apprenticeship???*

I was thinking about becoming a sparky, everyone told me it was almost impossible to get an apprenticeship, especially at the time as the industry was in a big slump (early 2000). I spoke to other people who were looking for apprenticeships, some said they'd contacted hundreds of sparkies in an attempt to find a place but had no luck. Spent about two hours cold calling sparkies from their ads in the yellow pages and had a few offers, so if it's that easy when things are really bad I imagine you'll have no trouble at the moment. I started the TAFE course, it was painfully simple, although the others seemed to find the material challenging (considering you're 22 I'm guessing you might have finished high school, if you took year 12 physics and/or maths and didn't have trouble you should cruise through). There was one girl in the course, she had some obvious disadvantages as a female, but she found someone to take her on without much trouble (although she later decided to throw it in and last I heard was an apprentice baker). I wouldn't think of being female as a disadvantage if I were you. Many people will hold it against you but some people are fond of anything which is different and there are more of those people around than females wanting to be sparkies, so you're at a net advantage.

Be careful who you choose to work with, I was zapped with 240 volts in my first week while wiring a GPO which my boss assured me was turned off... someone decided to turn on the electricity while I was doing it! (I think the painted who watched me get blown across the room had an even bigger shock than I did :lol: ) I rapidly grew sick of working around tradesmen as many of them were lowlife scum (I'm not trying to make a generalised statement about tradesmen there, some are brilliant people, I was just unlucky enough to have been stuck with bad ones. I was content to tolerate the bad language, I was just able to ignore my boss's and co-workers' brags about things such as getting cheap prices on prostitutes and their partners not finding out, but the final straw was when my boss wanted me to steal tools for him from some other people working on a house we were at). I'm not at all trying to put you off, it's a great industry in many ways and I occasionally think that as a means to an end I could have been happy there for some time, but it's worth keeping in mind that it's worth seeking good people to work with.

Good luck, don't get zapped


----------



## womas4me (Jul 15, 2005)

*RE: Re: Electrical Apprenticeship???*

Hi Bex, my advice is to work out which field you want to go into also. There are your average cable jerkers ( domestic ), industrial ( fixed and mobile plant ), elevator and escalator, aircon's etc. The construction industry once your a tradey is where the big bucks are ( 1500 - 2000 g a week after tax ), with the mines following closely after.

There is alot of variety out there in the electrical game, so it's not a bad choice for your future. Good luck with it. Also dont overlook mining companys, they will often take on adults in apprenticeships easier than joe cable who has a tight budget.


----------



## NoOne (Jul 15, 2005)

> i started the TAFE course, it was painfully simple, although the others seemed to find the material challenging



:roll: :roll: yes yes we all know how smart you are :roll: :roll: so are you a qualified sparky now?

Can anyone here imagine Sadji on a job site? :lol: :lol: No wonder you didn't last long and you think alot of tradesmen are low life scum :lol: :lol: 



> Be careful who you choose to work with, I was zapped with 240 volts in my first week while wiring a GPO which my boss assured me was turned off... someone decided to turn on the electricity while I was doing it! (I think the painted who watched me get blown across the room had an even bigger shock than I did )



Come on Sdaji, how did you get blown across the room by 240vlt did you jump with it or something :roll: :lol: 
I got sapped a few times over the years i was working, i didn't get blown across any rooms, had to go to hospital once to get my heart checked but thats it.


----------



## Switch (Jul 15, 2005)

*RE: Re: Electrical Apprenticeship???*

Womas4me
1500-2000 a week after tax - not in your life buddy
My Leading Hand (one of the best around) is running 6 blokes for me at the moment on a large construction site and is on 1500 gross, and very happy with it.
Beknluke
Bek, I own a small Electrical Contracting Company, we have myself, 1 Leading Hand Tradesman, 3 Tradesman, 2 Apprentices and 1 Labourer.
In the past I have had several apprentices and 1 was actually a female.
It was a shame that when she finished her time as an apprentice she quit, got married and had kids.
I have a Labourer who is 26 and would love a mature aged apprenticeship, and i wish i could oblige because he is fantastic, he is mature, keen to work, and easy to get along with. Maybe someday.

I have 2 x 18 year old male Apprentices at the moment (1 x 1st year, 1 x 2nd year) and i find them very immiture and not ready to be in the big wide world, I get sick to death of holding their hand in life matters and listening to their trivial bulltwang. All they do is winge.
So to make a short reply long .....
In my opinion a mature person with a good work ethic and is prepared to make a few sacrifices such as money and time, worth their weight in gold, just point that out to your potential employer, really sell your qualities.

Sdaji, sorry to hear your had such a bad experience in the industry, people like that make us look bad.


----------



## Switch (Jul 15, 2005)

*RE: Re: Electrical Apprenticeship???*

One other thing, you will need good maths marks


----------



## beknluke (Jul 15, 2005)

*RE: Re: Electrical Apprenticeship???*

Wow guys - THANX so much for your insights, I'm sure you can guess how much I appreciate it.
Sdaji - you may not be intending to talk me out of it, but I'll tell you what - it would raise a few hairs on some ppl!! I HATE those filthy type men (and women) who can be feral to be around. BUT, I am a tough lil chicken and I am hoping that my strong work ethic - and determination to prove ppl wrong - will gain their respect.
Thanx for the boost in the 'go gettem' attitude Judy - I was just concerned that they wouldn't be interested in me coz I'm one of the girls 
I finished yr 11, but not year 12 as my decision to move out of home forced me into the workplace, but I DO have an ok head on my shoulders, so hopefully I should manage.
Souley - Zo has mentioned bits and pieces to me, but it would be good to have a chat. Assuming I can decipher the truth from the sarcasm!! :lol:
Douga - thanx for that lil nugget of info. That sounds like a possible idea, but I will at least try for the aprenticeship first 
Whilst I admit that I find the whole idea of sticking something out for 4yrs to be daunting, I think that I have a good support network around me, hey, you've gotta go through SOME rubbish to achieve anything in this life!!
Womas - I have NO idea about what PARTICULAR niche I wanna get into, but I am sure I will work it out as I go along.
In my current job, I work 40hrs a week as an administrator. I travel for 3 hours a day, lift 30kg boxes regularly, hate my boss (she has a habit of being VERY abusive) and earn $530 net per week. Now if I can get the travel down to maybe 1.5 hrs a day, but longer hours per week, love my job and have the potential to start my own business one day? Well, I would be happy with anything around what I am earning!! And I would accept much lower than that for the first and second years!!
Luke IS quite worried about me getting zapped, but hey, if I'm not paying attention, then I will probably deserve it. So I'll be drinking LOTS of red bulls 
Switch - thanx for what you have said. It sounds very encouraging. Can I ask though (and I'm not about to come knocking on your door!!) if YOU would take on a 22yo? Or is their pay too hight to justify it VS an 18yo?
And do you reckon that you could PM me the rough weekly pay that the 1st and 2nd yrs earn? I know that it is probably different between states, companies, AND their ages and mine, but it would be a helpful guide??
Hopefully on my lunch break, I will get the chance to call my local apprenticeships office and ask about pays, the job availability etc etc. But again guys, ALL advice and comments are appreciated!
Bex


----------



## beknluke (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: RE: Re: Electrical Apprenticeship???*



Switch said:


> One other thing, you will need good maths marks



Oh great!! :? Does that mean I am screwed??
I was last at school 5yrs ago!! And I didn't bother with maths in yr11, and I spent most of yr10 feeling sorry for myself and skipping classes  Is that going to ruin this for me??
Damnit - my kids won't get ANY choice in their subjects :twisted:


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 15, 2005)

*RE: Re: Electrical Apprenticeship???*



> Sdaji, sorry to hear your had such a bad experience in the industry, people like that make us look bad.



No worries, I've dealt with worse and it makes life interesting. As I said, there are some great sparkies around and as a group I have nothing against them. I had fun getting them back on my last day anyway! :twisted: :lol: amazingly the idiot was on the phone the next week begging me to come back! :lol: 



> Sdaji - you may not be intending to talk me out of it, but I'll tell you what - it would raise a few hairs on some ppl!! I HATE those filthy type men (and women) who can be feral to be around. BUT, I am a tough lil chicken and I am hoping that my strong work ethic - and determination to prove ppl wrong - will gain their respect.



Yes, there are some filthy people around and they raise a few hairs, but don't let it stop you from doing what you want to do. There are good and bad people in most areas. Once you finish your apprenticeship you'll be able to more easily choose who you work with. As I said, I was just suggesting you put in a bit of extra care in choosing where you work if you're going to be a tradie. I've met a fair few sparkies who are great people.



> finished yr 11, but not year 12 as my decision to move out of home forced me into the workplace, but I DO have an ok head on my shoulders, so hopefully I should manage.



I doubt very much that you'll have any trouble, sounds like you'll be fine with that side of things. You'll find it amusing when you see how some of the other cope!



> so are you a qualified sparky now?



Yes, that was the claim I was trying to make. I am a qualified sparky. I thought I made that clear when I said I threw the idea in very early on and decided that the industry wasn't for me :roll:

Just out of curiosity, Steve, why is it that you feel such a strong need to sit on my back and get in my face? You obviously don't like me and no doubt have your reasons, but considering the fact that I've hardly ever spoken to you (if at all) I don't see why you feel the need to bad mouth me so often. Sooner or later I may start responding, might be fun


----------



## Magpie (Jul 15, 2005)

*RE: Re: Electrical Apprenticeship???*

I think there is an exam of sorts you can sit to become a mature age apprentice if your school marks weren't up to scratch?


----------



## NoOne (Jul 15, 2005)

How can you be qualified if you didn't do the practical work? You can't get a license to do anything if you haven't done that.

Why don't i like you..................ummmmmm cos i don't :roll:


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2005)

dugadugabowbow said:


> Can anyone here imagine Sadji on a job site? :lol: :lol: No wonder you didn't last long and you think alot of tradesmen are low life scum :lol: :lol:



Geez mate, you really are quick to pigeon hole people arent you? Do you know Sdaji personally, have you met him, been on the turps with him??? I reckon he would make a great addition to any work place, and if you are generalising him cause of the photos you have seen of him then thats pretty stupid. He can foul mouth it with the best of them, i know that personally and for a fact! 

Thats just my opinion dugaduga, but dont worry about me, i'll just go and count all my rich kid dollars now. :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## NoOne (Jul 15, 2005)

Yes sherm i have met sadji but he probably wouldn't remember cos i'm not at his level.
Don't worry i have plenty of reasons to dislike sdaji, but i'm not going to air them here for other reasons.


----------



## soulweaver (Jul 15, 2005)

how do you know all that sherm?? did you read a book again??


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2005)

soulweaver said:


> how do you know all that sherm?? did you read a book again??



Yep, its called "there is life after internet/aps"........you should try it sometime, its a pretty good feeling. 

I'll just go back to counting my money now.


----------



## NoOne (Jul 15, 2005)

3005 posts :roll:


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2005)

dugadugabowbow said:


> 3005 posts :roll:



And proud of my hard worked hours here in the green pyjama circus.


----------



## soulweaver (Jul 15, 2005)

Teamsherman said:


> soulweaver said:
> 
> 
> > how do you know all that sherm?? did you read a book again??
> ...



pretty big statement since your the biggest loser on here.....


----------



## womas4me (Jul 15, 2005)

Switch, definately in my life pal. Maybe you should look around a bit more champ. T/A's here are clearing $1300 a week. There was a shortage here of sparkies a short time ago and pays were getting up to $3000 a week. Maybe your construction areas dont pay as well. Cheers, Jim


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 15, 2005)

*You're all drama Queens! *:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 15, 2005)

womas4me said:


> Switch, definately in my life pal. Maybe you should look around a bit more champ. T/A's here are clearing $1300 a week. There was a shortage here of sparkies a short time ago and pays were getting up to $3000 a week. Maybe your construction areas dont pay as well. Cheers, Jim




cough cough cough horsecrap! :lol: Working 100hr shifts! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2005)

soulweaver said:


> pretty big statement since your the biggest loser on here.....



How do you figure that? the loser bit? 

Come on, i want reasons behind the insult, lets hear them, dont back into your little corner now, you've opened up a big hole i want to see you dig out of it.


----------



## soulweaver (Jul 15, 2005)

i haven't opened up anything, and i am not the only one that shares that opinion, and it will be a cold day in hell before i justify myself to you...loser


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2005)

meh, whatever, just what i thought. No back up to the claim. 

Oh well, let the people think what they want, but i know better then you and them about my social standing in society.


----------



## beknluke (Jul 15, 2005)

Ok - no offence everyone, but can we please get back to the topic at hand? I'm after USEFUL info, not cat fights.
ANYwho. I have contacted wageline, and for those who might be intersted in NOT arguing with each other, the following are the Victorian MINIMUM pays for a 22yo electrical aprentice, and it's GROSS pay per week 
1st year - $267.98
2nd - $343.36
3rd - $456.54
4th - $531.92
Now, this differs from company to company depending on what they see fit. ie, an old friend of Lukes was my age in his 3rd year and was earning $700/week NET. So I guess anything's possible - but it's better to budget off the minimum.
Other than that, I was told that I would have 'buckleys and none' of getting an aprenticeship if I don't do a PRE-aprenticeship at a local RMIT. I have missed the course for this year - the next one begins in Feb next year :? We have a booked holiday to Japan next year to see my sis :? I will have to look into that one further...
BUT, if that IS the case, then I guess I have the next 6mths to save some $$ to put away?
They also said that I might be eligible for youth allowance from centrelink (how I HATE centrelink) to top up my pay to what they think is a reasonable amount....
Long hours at Bunnings or Safeway, here we come....
So there's the latest - anyone else w/ info?


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 15, 2005)

Look what you've started Becky!!! :lol:


----------



## NoOne (Jul 15, 2005)

WOW people here do have spines.

Winge all your like TS, your the one that posted pics up of you driving your daddy's porshe at excessive speeds and a long story to go with it boasting about it. When you make ignorant comments in other threads bagging people having problems when they read certain upsetting things, of course this kind of thing is going to come back and bite you in the arrse. 

Is that the social standing where you go out every weekend to the pub trying to pick up?
Then post crapp about how everyone here sucks cos you didn't pick up :lol:


----------



## NoOne (Jul 15, 2005)

moosenoose said:


> Look what you've started Becky!!! :lol:



I think the credit for that belongs to me moose :twisted:


----------



## womas4me (Jul 15, 2005)

Moose, dont be such an ignoramous. The shift length is 12 hours, usually 13 day fortnights, 5 and 1, 6 and 1, 8 and 1. Just because you havn't worked in places like this doesnt mean it isnt true. And those pays are day shift, night shift attracts extra loading. And there are alot of jobs going, in Dampier there are 5 seperate site expansions happening right now, with woodside's train 5 starting soon ( train 4 is almost completed ), pilbara irons phase a expansion yet to be finished and phase b coming in the not too distant future, the dampier port upgrade, burrup fertlisers, the pilbara iron rail duplification, construction of hope downs mine site, DO I NEED TO CONTINUE.

NOT EVERYONE WANTS OR WILL DO a 9 - 5 or equivalent job, and they are getting well paid for having nearly no life. Not for everyone, but they certainly dont have too many probs finding people to work.


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 15, 2005)

womas4me said:


> Moose, dont be such an ignoramous. The shift length is 12 hours, usually 13 day fortnights, 5 and 1, 6 and 1, 8 and 1. Just because you havn't worked in places like this doesnt mean it isnt true. .



Umm not as a Sparky but donkeys in the trade sunshine :wink:



womas4me said:


> DO I NEED TO CONTINUE.



Sorry I was being silly suggesting the 100 hour week! I mean, a 78hr week is so much better isn't it womas! The additional 22 hrs can be used for sleep.


----------



## womas4me (Jul 15, 2005)

So, you give up on making me out as a liar ( cause your wrong ) and just adopt a different approach to belittle what i stated. Bex wanted info, she has recieved some. 

Shame you couldnt contribute constructively for her. You just waffle crap like always. Shame most of your posts are about nothing, help no one, and have very little herp related info because you know next to nothing about herps. Have a nice day champ.


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 15, 2005)

womas4me said:


> So, you give up on making me out as a liar ( cause your wrong ) and just adopt a different approach to belittle what i stated. Bex wanted info, she has recieved some.
> 
> Shame you couldnt contribute constructively for her. You just waffle crap like always. Shame most of your posts are about nothing, help no one, and have very little herp related info because you know next to nothing about herps. Have a nice day champ.



I won't bother commenting. One, because obviously you aren't out there working your honest 78hr shift, and the other because you think being a big-noter makes you a bigger man. 

On the herp front, I don't have to know much about herps anyway, Sorry, again it must make you feel bigger than you actually are. I apologise to Bex for coming into this thread and ruining it having to extinguish big noting rubbish posted by a small minded person such as yourself. We're talking apprenticeship wages, not shift junkies doing riduculous hours. Crawl back into your little hole Womas! :wink:


----------



## beknluke (Jul 15, 2005)

Oh for goodness sake - I feel like I've now walked into a room full of 2yo!! (And my sincerest apologies to those 2yo kids who are above this kind of behaviour!!)
Now PLZ ppl, enough of this rubbish. If you have things to say to each other, either PM, email, call, or get together for a good ol fist fight (and plz invite me!! :twisted: :lol: ) Just keep it out of my thread.
Does anyone have any other ELECTRICAL based advice?


----------



## Nome (Jul 15, 2005)

It's all in the name of APS Bex :lol: . Some other forums have a verbal bashing area, one of them from memory was called HELL, we need one here :twisted: 

Good luck with it all, Bex, hope it works out.


----------



## stiffler (Jul 15, 2005)

Hi Bex,
I am an sparky. There are some places that will take on adult and female apprentices as apart of their equal opp program. Lot's of goverments will do this. However it can be a very hard game and a majority of tradesman will want you to be able to do everything a male can do. Carry heavy things, get dirty, low sick leave days etc. I saw a few females go through at the same time as me (both sparky and fitters) and they weren't liked much by the tradesmen. But maybe they weren't prepared for what was needed of them.
My advice is to get some work experience with a contractor for about 2 weeks minimum. Then you will see that it is not such a glamourous trade.
Their are better trades than a sparky to look at. A refrigeration mechanic is well worth looking at. Better money and better work.
There is a saying, "you never see any old or bald electricans". Thats because if the juice dosn't get them they move out of the trade into other areas. 
Iv'e had many 240 volt boots and there is no way you get thrown across the room. 1000+ v DC might do it but.


----------



## womas4me (Jul 15, 2005)

He he, i dont work those hours clown. Far too little time off. I was stating info only, which is what bex was after. I also havnt big noted my knowledge, i just put your lack of knowledge down. As for wages, those stated would be award, which doesnt cover all avenues. But you already knew that didn't you. 

If anyone is being small minded Luke it's you son. Not all people have or want jobs in the civil sector, and bex should have info outside of the tiny square you obviously feel comfortable occupying. She has stated already that she doesnt know what area of the electrical trade she would aim for, so why not provide info from differing sectors.


----------



## OuZo (Jul 15, 2005)

I'd like to nominate myself as the APS Bitch Slapper for all those in need. Or just when I'm in a bad mood...either way :lol:


----------



## BROWNS (Jul 15, 2005)

Hey Zoe i think i'm in need of a good bitch slap,it's been a while :wink: :lol: and i'm sure i've earnt a few :lol:


----------



## Stevo (Jul 15, 2005)

I'll put you on as an apprentice Butcher darl.


----------



## OuZo (Jul 15, 2005)

Bring it on Browneye :lol:


----------



## BROWNS (Jul 15, 2005)

OK Zoeye i'll be there soon with bells on :lol:


----------



## dobermanmick (Jul 15, 2005)

love it keep it going guys !


----------



## imported_Mark (Jul 15, 2005)

I'll put you on as an apprentice Butcher darl...stop it Stevo ...your making me jealous! LOL


----------



## trader (Jul 15, 2005)

> Long hours at Bunnings or Safeway, here we come....
> So there's the latest - anyone else w/ info?



I can tell you I love working at Bunnings... :wink: and the team discount is pretty good specially for buying products for building enclosures etc etc

Earlier in your posts when you spoke about how you do not like your current boss etc, I thought, "gee Bex would make a great Bunnings 'check out chick'..."


----------



## Robbo (Jul 15, 2005)

try going to cvgt opposite holden in sunbury
i hire my plumbing apprentice from there and they could tell you all you need to know
i thnk they also take names so if someone rings them looking for an aprentice they already have a pool of names they can ring for interveiws 
hope this helps and who knows if you grt into domestic work i might see you around sites in sunbury


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 15, 2005)

I'd seriously consider working in a mine as Womas recommended Bex, it's really you :lol: :lol: ...not.


----------



## beknluke (Jul 15, 2005)

trader said:


> > Long hours at Bunnings or Safeway, here we come....
> > So there's the latest - anyone else w/ info?
> 
> 
> ...



lol - do you work @ Bunnings Judy?? Luke worked there for 6yrs and I worked there for 2!! That's where he and I met


----------



## africancichlidau (Jul 15, 2005)

*RE: Re: Electrical Apprenticeship???*



> i will have a chat with ya and tell you everything i know



Bex, make sure you have plenty of time as it will take Souly at least thirty seconds to do that


----------



## westhamsc (Jul 15, 2005)

*RE: Re: Electrical Apprenticeship???*

bexs also look at going down to your local L&H or middys(they have a pink building) and ask if any sparkys are looking. thats how my mate got his and he is now a third year apprentice.

and i'll ask dad if he knows anyone in the bizz that are looking and i'll give ya a ring when he finds out.


----------



## beknluke (Jul 16, 2005)

*RE: Re: Electrical Apprenticeship???*

Thanx guys


----------



## trader (Jul 16, 2005)

beknluke said:


> lol - do you work @ Bunnings Judy?? Luke worked there for 6yrs and I worked there for 2!! That's where he and I met



 aaww, how romantic...:wink: Yes I have been at Bunnings over 3 yrs now...I am at the service desk. When they hired me I was the 1st 'meeter/greeter' they had at the store..they wanted me there because of *my* 'accent'. Funny eh? :wink: R U still at Bunnings? If so which one?


----------

